# BEST MATTE CONTOUR/BRONZER FOR TANNED SKIN ( NC40/NC42)??



## faiza91 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey girls. Im looking for a good matte bronzer so I can contour my cheekbones and something that will suit my skin tone instead of completely darkening it. I would love to hear your recomendations!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 24, 2011)

*MAC PRO Shadester Sculpting Powder *

  	I like it because it is highly pigmented, fine powder that doesn't turn orange. I use it with a 188 duo fiber brush. I've tried bronzers from different companies and MAC Shadester Sculpt powder has been the best.


----------



## faiza91 (Sep 25, 2011)

I just read some reviews on it and it sounds AMAZING! But I dont think its available in the UK


----------



## afulton (Sep 25, 2011)

Since you are in the UK, have you tried Sleek Cosmetics?  They have Contour Kits that come in various shades.  




faiza91 said:


> I just read some reviews on it and it sounds AMAZING! But I dont think its available in the UK


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 26, 2011)

faiza91 said:


> I just read some reviews on it and it sounds AMAZING! But I dont think its available in the UK



 	This is a link to the PRO Store locator
  	http://www.maccosmetics.com/macpro/locator/index.tmpl


----------

